# Horse shampoo on dogs?



## sillybunny11486

doubt it. i think they're crazy lol. if its toxic it would be effecting the dog the horse and YOU. i dont think its in any manufacturers best interest to put anything toxic in horse shampoo.


----------



## BarneyBabby

I agree. Why would it be okay to use on a horse and NOT a dog. Sound kinda a silly to me


----------



## mom2pride

I think some of the products like MTG could be harsh on a dog, simply because of all the chemicals in it, but I wouldn't think that "most" shampoos would be. I have used Mane and Tail on dogs before without issue. I love the smell, and it's always produced a nice soft manageable coat. 

I DO prefer to use shampoos\conditioners on both, that are silicon and lanolin free, as well as free from other harsh drying chemicals.


----------



## MIEventer

I have never heard that before - interesting!

I have seen the Mane And Tail products for horses on store shelves in the Hair Section - like Walmart. So if Horse Shampoo products can be used on Human Heads, and Human Shampoo Products can be used on both dog and horse coats....then my Sherlock Holmes conclusion would be - that's rediculous my dear watson.

Heck, I am a Certified Dog Groomer, and I use Polmolive Dish Soap on all of my clients. Guess what - I use it on my horse too


----------



## mom2pride

I used to use Dawn, or Palmolive, but got away from it, because I was finding that it caused more dryness, and skin problems in alot of clients. I started using the more 'natural' products on them, and they started coming in with much better skin and coats. I could tell the difference if their owners switched to another groomer, and they did them a couple of times in a row, because their issues would return. Now I know that sometimes it's not "just" one product that causes problems with skin and coat, but I found that eliminating that one, definitely DID make a difference in a heck of a lot of clients that I groomed. I also don't like the fact that dish soaps strip the coat of both good and bad oils; which can be sometimes be directly caused TO the problems dogs\cats have because you upset that chemical balance, and it takes a week for those 'good' oils to return.


----------



## MIEventer

Intersting! I've never had a client with skin issues while using Polmolive. 

When I went to school for a year, the school I attended used Polmolive. Works great. Obviously it was very watered down. I can put 1/8 of the dish soap into an empty container and fill the rest up with water and SHABAZZ I've got a great lather and a clean dog. 

I groom at home every weekend and I haven't yet seen any skin and coat issues. I see each dog every 6 weeks. Of course, I am sure their owners bathe them inbetween appointments. 

I'll have to keep an eye out now that you pointed that out.

I refuse to groom cats, their skin is so thin I wouldn't want to do any harm to them and I wouldn't take the chance. I've heard horror stories.


----------



## jensand305

Eqyss horse products are awesome. they use natural products. they just came out with a pet line but the products are pretty much the same in ingrediants. I get the horse stuff for my horse and my dog. The creator uses it on himself. they have everything from shampoos and sprays to detangler and marigold fly repellent. Even a blanket wash that is non irritating to the horse. I am definately an fan of Eqyss!!


----------



## my2geldings

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> I have used Quicksilver on my dog's white spots a few times. I always rinse it off very, very well. recently some told me horse shampoos are toxic to dogs. Is this true? If so, why?


I highly doubt it. If it were toxic to dogs, it would be toxic to us. You would have to wear a full suit just to bath:lol: a lot of horse coat products can work for both humans and horses, I can't see why it would be an issue, tho remember that horse care products are made to help clean a horse's thick coat(mane and tail), not thin dog hair.

I think you would probably be better off using dog card products intended for dogs as it will give you the result you want, but you would be able to get away with horse care shampoos.


----------



## Jessabel

I used Mane & Tail on my collie once. Whatever works. lol


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy

I'm a groomer too! And no, horse products are not toxic to dogs.

I like Ivory dish soap to bathe dogs.. and I bathe my horse with it too. I dilute 1 cup per gallon of water. MIE I've used Palmolive and never had an issue on any clients dog... I just prefer Ivory.

I've used dog products on horses too. My fav critter shampoo's are the DVM products. I LOVE Pearlyt and Hylyte


----------



## majustesen

EzAll products brag about being good for all your animals so I highly doubt it.


----------



## gypsygirl

i use mane & tail on myself & the horses =D

im sure it would be fine for dogs ! i usually use whatever my boss has at work [shes a groomer] but my dogs only get a couple baths a year


----------



## QHChik

We used Orvis on my Mom & Dad's black lab all the time and it never caused any problems.


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime

We love Eqyss products for horses and dogs - especially if there is any kind of skin irritation or problem.

Our horse trainer uses the cheapest human shampoo he can find at Sam's Club.

We sometimes use Dawn on the horses and dogs. 

I think most of the products are safe for all.


----------



## Haley

I wouldn't believe it. I gave my mom an extra bottle of whitening shampoo someone gave me, since she was out of the dog stuff and I already have enough to last me years. We have 2 white dogs, and one 90% white dog, works great on all of them and they're still alive. :lol:


----------



## QHDragon

Interesting. I had always been told to just used doggie shampoos on doggies because their chemical balance in their coats is different and using human soaps or dishsoap would be very bad for them. To think I could have been saving quite a bit of money over the years.


----------



## juneau

If it was there would be a lable saying Do Not USE on Dogs or cats. I read that on some of my horse products but never a shampoo bottle


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

I usually use horse shampoo on all of my dogs, as well as my horses. My sister even used horse shampoo, because she desperately wanted to grow her hair and she heard that horse shampoo speeds up hair growth. :???:

Of course I always look out for labels specifically warning against use on other people/animals. I have even used sunlight soap that you would use for clothes on my dogs, because they say it is a very natural kind of soap. :grin:


----------



## Jillyann

I have used main n tail on my horse, my dogs, and on me! hah


----------



## Speed Racer

Heck, I don't even use horse shampoo on horses!

I do have some Cowboy Magic and QuicSilver, but they're pretty much kept under lock and key, and used sparingly! :lol:

I find that Suave works great on horses, dogs, ferrets, rats, etc. If you want extra conditioning in their manes and tails, any rinse out conditioner works well.

I can't see paying a boatload more for a cleaning product just because it has a horse on the label.

Plus, you do realize that the same dewormers are used in cattle, pigs, horses, and dogs? The dosages are just different.

So yeah, if they're using the same dewormers, I hardly think a shampoo is going to be toxic!


----------



## MIEventer

> I find that Suave works great on horses


I know it! I have seen Suave in many grooming boxes over the years. 



> , dogs, ferrets, rats, etc.


I never thought to use it on my pets. Huh! You can use it on Ferrets? We have 2 Ferrets and we have been using this "Pet Store" bought Shampoo and Conditioner that helps rid the Ferret odor. 

I'll have to tell Hubby.


----------



## Speed Racer

Absolutely you can use it on ferrets. 

I used it on my girl Penny while she was alive. She got a bath about every two weeks.

If you have ferrets on a decent diet and keep their cages clean, they don't smell that bad anyway. A little musky maybe, but the Suave will take care of that.

Besides, once you're used to it, ferret musk isn't unpleasant.


----------



## QHDragon

I use to have a ferret, and I was always told to use just the ferret shampoo. Wish I had known that too! 

Hubby made me get rid of said ferret after it chewed through the cables to his tv...


----------

